# Favorite Tool Maker



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

These were my favorite tools this week. Old Makita beam saw, Skill HD77 with Prazi beam cutter, Porter Cable and Milwaukee circ. saws, and a good old hand saw:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

My favorite tool this week will be the set of horses I steal from Brian. I don't mean steal his idea, I mean to take the horses when he's not looking. If not this week, soon.

The Fugi Q4 with the PPS system got a lot of work this week. No color/coat needed more than a couple of ounces. Used a 3 oz. liner, the 12 change outs were a breeze. 

Tom


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> My favorite tool this week will be the set of horses I steal from Brian. I don't mean steal his idea, I mean to take the horses when he's not looking. If not this week, soon. The Fugi Q4 with the PPS system got a lot of work this week. No color/coat needed more than a couple of ounces. Used a 3 oz. liner, the 12 change outs were a breeze. Tom


I used my Fuji Q4 and PPS to spray trim last week. First time I used it. BM Advance Semi-Gloss thinned 15% with water. Flowed out beautifully.

Also used one of those mixers from Rockler that you clamp to the can. That thing worked great with the cup gun! Don't know how those would hold up over time for job site duty, but for relatively small projects they are awesome! 

Might pick up a pressure pot and heat over to the TBA thread, though. The cups are great, but for inside cabinets, they just get in the way. Would be nice not having to refill the cups.


----------



## tool613 (Sep 27, 2013)

wadkin Stenner and bursgreen all made in England. them my fav, but Geman has been moving in.LOL

have a look








VVVVVVVV

































































jack
English machines


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

Harbor Freight! just kidding. I like Hitachi, Bosch Milwaukee, Skil, just to name a few.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I started with cordless Dewalts, then bought hilti, rigid and makita...now I'm back to DeWalt.
> 
> Is there anything Raimondi you don't own now?


This is about the only thing. I have to admit to almost pulling the trigger more than once just to complete the collection. You know kinda like buying a CMS.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Brian Peters said:


> I've got mostly Bosch for my power tools, corded and cordless both, but I stepped on the Festool slope and am sliding slowly down...


Did you slide far enough to get a tattoo?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Makita for battery tools, Bosch jig saws and radios, Milwaukee sawzalls, powermatic shop tools, dewalt chop saws and site table saws. Skil worm drives.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

asevereid said:


> Did you slide far enough to get a tattoo?


No...no tattoos for me


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Jack.....


Now we have 4 members .. D, .railman you and myself ......hopefully there will be more....:thumbsup:


Absolutely awesome machinery J....like I need to tell you that,,,,:laughing:!



can you tell I am excited.......:laughing:

I don't have any Wadkins but sure would love to have a tad....

Admittedly......I have a shine for "Oliver" the "original ,made in Michigan" - Oliver...........

Love your restorations and your machinery j,........

Thumbs up!
B,


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tool613 said:


> wadkin Stenner and bursgreen all made in England. them my fav, but Geman has been moving in.LOL
> 
> have a look
> 
> ...


You know what I'm
Not a massive fan of that old iron but that's some sexy machinery right there I tell ya what!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Chicago Pneumatic.


----------



## tool613 (Sep 27, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> You know what I'm
> Not a massive fan of that old iron but that's some sexy machinery right there I tell ya what!


and its not just a paint job on these 70 year old tools. i need real tools

here is the Stenner punching 1" mortises







jack
English machines


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> The Fugi Q4 with the PPS system got a lot of work this week. ..Tom





Rustbucket said:


> I used my Fuji Q4 and PPS to spray trim last week.


The Fuji Q4 is a great system. I got mine in 2006 or '07. I had never been any good with a spray gun, and all of a sudden I was laying down even, wet coats of all sorts of finishes. It was the spraying equivalent of using a TS55, and saying, "So that's how a circular saw is supposed to work."


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Chicago Pneumatic.


Some may confuse CP with Harbor Freights Chicago Electric line. 

I have the CE knock off of the Rigid 600 Power Drive. I use it 4-5 times a year. 

Tom


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

50% - Black and Yellow
45% - Green
 3% - Blue (Luftwaffe blue, not Tojo)
2% - Rainbow Coalition


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> The Fuji Q4 is a great system. I got mine in 2006 or '07. I had never been any good with a spray gun, and all of a sudden I was laying down even, wet coats of all sorts of finishes. It was the spraying equivalent of using a TS55, and saying, "So that's how a circular saw is supposed to work."


You get the PPS for it yet?

My GF has been bugging me since I got the Fuji to upgrade with the PPS?

I think I'm gonna do it. Looks like a serious improvement for an already great machine.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> You get the PPS for it yet?
> 
> My GF has been bugging me since I got the Fuji to upgrade with the PPS?
> 
> I think I'm gonna do it. Looks like a serious improvement for an already great machine.


Going to order it today. I didn't even know the PPS existed until I read this thread.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't generalize in specific brands of tools necessarily. Cordless I'm stuck on the 18v dewalt because of the number of batteries I have. I usually weigh out the pros and cons of my use for the tool before I justify what brand I will buy. Hand tools I will only buy brands that have lifetime warranty because if I break them I take it back and get a replacement. Other then that I am an all around guy. I spend the money where needs to be spent.


----------



## wakonako (Sep 7, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Where did you get the Makita inspection scope?


HD had it for $189

And I did mean Milwaukee sorry.


----------

